# How to make your own rubiks cube?



## Dark_Cube (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey guys. I am really curious if any person could do this at their home. From what I have seen you can only buy diy cubes from hong kong. This takes forever to get and I want to make them myself. I basically want to know if there is a supplier in the u.s or if I could make it from scratch? Thanks


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 9, 2009)

You can cast parts from resin and molds.
Twistypuzzles has great resources for this.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 9, 2009)

You could make one out of paper.... And who told you that you could only buy DIYs from Hong Kong?? Look on the Buy/Sell/Trade section of the forums.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Nov 9, 2009)

If you want a real challenge, make one out of ice. That would be cool.

Oh yes, pun intended.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 9, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> If you want a real challenge, make one out of ice. That would be cool.
> 
> Oh yes, pun intended.



Or _glass_.

*drools*


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 9, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a real challenge, make one out of ice. That would be cool.
> ...



It would be dangerous to pop....


----------



## Dark_Cube (Nov 9, 2009)

Haha a glass cube would be pretty awesome. Where can I get these moulds? I'm on twistypuzzles and no search results were found?


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 9, 2009)

http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/4/2009/09/500x_glass-rubiks2.jpg



Dark_Cube said:


> Haha a glass cube would be pretty awesome. Where can I get these moulds? I'm on twistypuzzles and no search results were found?



You would probably have to make one yourself, not many people mold their own 3x3s. Just buy a DIY


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 9, 2009)

I was talking to my shop teacher about having a wooden rubik's cube as one of our projects, he said if I could figure out how, we'd do it.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Nov 9, 2009)

Wood wouldn't be too terribly hard except for the core. The core would pretty difficult to do.


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 9, 2009)

You realize that with UPS shipping you can get C4Y orders 3 days after you order them, right? And UPS shipping only adds 5-10 dollars onto the price on a reasonably sized order.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 9, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> Wood wouldn't be too terribly hard except for the core. The core would pretty difficult to do.



Imagine you already cut out a core shaped piece. Now just drill three holes on each axis. Voila! your done!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 9, 2009)

LewisJ said:


> You realize that with UPS shipping you can get C4Y orders 3 days after you order them, right? And UPS shipping only adds 5-10 dollars onto the price on a reasonably sized order.



You fail, I got mine in 2 days... so 

@PEZenfuego - I think that the tips would be very hard unless you filed a lot. Unless you made it a larger than average cube, or used a different mechanism that doesn't turn as good, but is more sturdy.


----------



## Dark_Cube (Nov 9, 2009)

See I relize I can just buy a diy cube but I'm the kind of guy who likes making stuff myself heh. I found some good resources on their forum and I am going to try it. I tell ya you could make a cube out of pretty much anything. I wonder how many unique 3x3s I could make


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 9, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> Wood wouldn't be too terribly hard except for the core. The core would pretty difficult to do.



I tried this a little while ago. Didn't work out too well.


----------



## Dark_Cube (Nov 9, 2009)

The core would be very difficult. But if you upped the size it is definitly possible.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 9, 2009)

Dark_Cube said:


> The core would be very difficult. But if you upped the size it is definitly possible.



Indeed, I'm pretty sure some guy on youtube (back when I was a youtube cuber who failed at actually cubing & just fed on watching all of monkeydude's video's) who had a really cool wooden cube. 

Oh, & you could stain each side different darkness instead of painting/stickering it.


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 9, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > You realize that with UPS shipping you can get C4Y orders 3 days after you order them, right? And UPS shipping only adds 5-10 dollars onto the price on a reasonably sized order.
> ...



I was just being conservative, I got my stuff 36 hours after they shipped but they didnt ship for a day and a half cause I ordered saturday morning so I'm sure 2 days isn't difficult


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 9, 2009)

LewisJ said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > LewisJ said:
> ...



I got mine about 36 hours after I ordered, but I seem to always order about an hour before they ship...


----------



## nigtv (Nov 10, 2009)

It may be easier to just implement a magnet-dice kind of mechanism instead of a normal core, if you're using wood.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 10, 2009)

For plastic, It's not too big a deal to mold your own pieces. Only the core is the issue. I recommend just buying some Cbue4You cores and the screw set, then make the rest yourself.

There are some decent videos on YouTube for casting plastic parts.


----------

